# MAC Adresse unter Linux Suse 8.2 ändern



## KICK (9. Januar 2004)

Hi,

ich möchte unter Linux Suse 8.2 die MAC Adresse meiner Netzwerkkarte ändern.

Nun habe ich dazu HIER eine recht ausführliche Beschreibung gefunden. Aber ich erhalte ständig eine Fehlermeldung --> *"ether: Host name lookup failure"* 

Ich hab Linux erst seit ein paar Tagen installiert und hab bisher 0 Erfahrung damit. Vorgegangen bin ich folgendermaßen:

1. Linux gestartet
2. Als ROOT auf der KDE Oberfläche eingeloggt
3. Konsole gestartet
4. Befehl: ifconfig eth0 down
5. Befehl: ifconfig hw ether XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX (Statt XX natürlich die Zahlen der MAC Adresse)
6. Fehlermeldung erhalten: "ether: Host name lookup failure"

Hat jemand ne Ahnung was ich falsch gemacht hab?

ThX 4 Help!


----------



## Thomas Kuse (9. Januar 2004)

Erstens mal sollte man niemals sich als root in kde einloggen (simple tty-console sollte immer ausreichend sein)
Zweitens können glaube ich nicht alle NIC's die MAC ändern.
Drittens kann man das so machen (nur beispiel-zahlen): 

```
ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:31:04:63:98:6C 192.168.0.10 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0
```


----------



## KICK (9. Januar 2004)

Danke für die Hilfe, geklappt hat es so allerdings auch nicht.


_...::Geändert von KICK am 12.01.2004::..._ -->

*SORRY - Mein Fehler -> Funktioniert doch!*

Hab mir extra RedHat installiert, da ich mir dachte, dass Problem liegt an SuSe. Dem ist aber nicht so, weil ich die MAC unter RedHat auch nicht ändern konnte.

Der Fehler lag daran, dass ich jedesmal das "eth0" im kompletten Befehl "ifconfig eth0 hw ether XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX" vergessen hab.

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe!


----------

